# Advice for moving to Canada



## Tristanjack (Aug 15, 2010)

I am currently a serving soldier in the British Army with 4 Yrs left to my 22 yr pension. My wife and I are wanting to emigrate to Canada when I leave HM Forces and will come with about 80,000 Canadian Dollars and a pension of about 1200 Canadian Dollars a month. I am a manager in an HR field with many years experience in the Army however with no formal recognised quals in the civil sector that would be recognied in Canada. I am Diabetic and also have a condition called Metabolic Syndrome both are controlled well with tablets and diat and I have no constraints imposed on me. We have 2 children who will be both under 16 when we want to emigrate who will give a full life to Canada as a whole.

Any advice that anyone can give us on the best way to emigrate and the application process would be much appreciated.

In addition if anyone is qualified to make comment on if my medical condition would have any bearing on the application your advice would be much appreciated too.

Many Thanks in advance.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

I assume that you want to apply for Permanent Residence. If so, on what basis?

It looks like your occupation is not on the skills list:
Instructions on which skilled worker applications are eligible for processing

If it's not, then you can check some other options here:
Requirements to Enter Canada


----------

